# Glock Warranty



## mueller (Feb 21, 2016)

Do you void Glock's waranty by using reloads?
Thanks Mueller


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

JUNK???? My reloads are more trustworthy than factory loads. I can inspect my loads and know what goes into them. It is evident you have not shot much. A reload can be tailored and tweaked for accuracy and performance, and I don't mean a "hotter" load.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

G39 said:


> And of course you think your some sort of genius *cause you roll your own* ?
> Harold T. Cline


How did we go from reloading ammunition to rolling cigarettes??


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

This got nasty fast over a simple question. I don't reload, therefore I don't shoot reloads. Don't I trust someonelse's reloads? No. And I don't think Taurus and Hi Point are in the same food group either. I do pay attention to the instruction books.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is Mr. Cline (*G39*) related to *Win231*?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

mueller said:


> Do you void Glock's waranty by using reloads?
> Thanks Mueller


I would think that you would void the warranty of any gun manufacturer by using reloads. As the manufacturer can not assume the responsibility for damage to their products from questionable ammunition that they have no control over.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

MarineScott said:


> JUNK???? *My reloads are more trustworthy than factory loads.* I can inspect my loads and know what goes into them. It is evident you have not shot much. A reload can be tailored and tweaked for accuracy and performance, and I don't mean a "hotter" load.


No doubt they are, as with many people who reload. Nothing wrong with reloading your own. However the gun manufacturer has no way of knowing how diligent or experienced the person doing the reloading is.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is Mr. Cline (*G39*) related to *Win231*?


Partially related ...... they each have a 3 chromosome


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

G39 said:


> @desertman,
> 
> Precisely ! How bad can some re-loaders be, well one of the indoors ranges I use on occasion just had their insurance rate jump by over 25%, so guess what, no more ball ammo of any kind allowed unless you buy it from them because people where sneaking in reloads.
> And the only people I know who reload for precision are competitor shooters all the rest I've ever met reload trying to save money.
> ...


Was that statement really necessary? I would guess that there are probably tens of thousands of people who re-load safely and without any issues ever. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the practice or the people who choose to do so. It's a multi-million dollar industry and if it was as dangerous as you assume, I would imagine that they would be litigated out of business along with those who sell those products. Not only that I would also guess that those who do re-load do not wish to: at the least damage their firearms, and at the worst injure themselves and/or those around them.

However ours being a very litigious society it is understandable why a firearms manufacturer would not accept liability if re-loads are used in their products.

There is also no guarantee that factory ammunition could not have it's own set of problems. As there have been recalls of factory ammunition. But at least if something happened while using it the ammunition manufacturer would at least be at fault.---http://www.hornady.com/in-the-news/product-recalls---http://www.winchester.com/library/news/Pages/s22lrt-recall.aspx---http://www.guns.com/2011/02/14/federal-premium-announces-recall-on-certain-brands-of-45-auto-ammunition/

For the record I do not re-load. I tried it, and found it to be too time consuming as there were other things that I'd rather be doing.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

G39 said:


> Clarification is always a good thing.
> Let's cut out all the b.s. right, the average person who re-loads is trying to save a few bucks.
> They are generally the same ones who own multiple guns and most are junk. And that junk includes hand me down Glock beaters.
> 
> ...


I'll cut out all the bullshit alright. You certainly make a lot of assumptions about people you don't even know. What do you care if someone is trying to save a few bucks? So what? I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep over it. But what it really boils down to, is that it really is none of my God damn business whether someone should re-load or not. Neither should it be yours. There are far too many other things in life to be concerned about other than that.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> Was that statement really necessary? I would guess that there are probably tens of thousands of people who re-load safely and without any issues ever. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the practice or the people who choose to do so. It's a multi-million dollar industry and if it was as dangerous as you assume, I would imagine that they would be litigated out of business along with those who sell those products. Not only that I would also guess that those who do re-load do not wish to: at the least damage their firearms, and at the worst injure themselves and/or those around them.
> 
> However ours being a very litigious society it is understandable why a firearms manufacturer would not accept liability if re-loads are used in their products.
> 
> ...


I reloaded .357 and .44 Magnum for 26 years. I was a handgun hunter and was always searching for that "perfect load". Of course, there is no such thing, but it was the looking and testing and getting into the vast array of minutia that was so interesting to me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

mueller said:


> Do you void Glock's waranty by using reloads?
> Thanks Mueller


Don't know if it will void your warranty but if you use proper loading procedures and do the frequent checks of your loads, you'll be fine. Stay away from over pressure loads. If you are looking to get quality defensive loads, try to mimic what the better ammunition manufacturers do (muzzle velocity, energy). You can get this information in your loading manuals.

I shoot reloads all the time at the range. I buy them online from a reputable company and have never had any problems with their loads. And they do post their velocities on their website.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

G39 said:


> Please save your self-righteous attitude for someone else !
> *I could care less what any of you think.*
> [emphasis added]
> ___
> ...


Yup.
Definitely he's related to *Win231*.

Oh, well... Someone else to ignore.

I wonder what happened to the friendly civility, and the exchange of useful information, that we used to enjoy on this forum.
Gone with the wind, I expect, and replaced by self-righteous rigidity and foolish posturing.
That's "modern life."


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, this thread must of set some sort of record for how fast it went downhill. 

Lot of hostility lately in some of these threads.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Technically & legally, you void any gun's manufacturer by shooting reloads/handloads. Since the manufacturer has no way of verifying your handloading practices, they have to include the statement about voiding your warranty. But that doesn't mean the manufacturer won't honor their warranty. The issue is whether or not your handloads caused the problem. I've sent S&W's & two Kimbers in for warranty repair & neither asked if I used handloads. I did state that the problem I was having occured with factory ammo and handloads.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

G39 said:


> @desertman,
> 
> Precisely ! How bad can some re-loaders be, well one of the indoors ranges I use on occasion just had their insurance rate jump by over 25%, so guess what, no more ball ammo of any kind allowed unless you buy it from them because people where sneaking in reloads.
> And the only people I know who reload for precision are competitor shooters all the rest I've ever met reload trying to save money.
> ...


What?? I reload & shower twice/day. And again after boinking. And afterwards, I use Phat Farm Cologne...drives the ladies wild!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

G39 said:


> Clarification is always a good thing.
> Let's cut out all the b.s. right, the average person who re-loads is trying to save a few bucks.
> They are generally the same ones who own multiple guns and most are junk. And that junk includes hand me down Glock beaters.
> 
> ...


Handloading is like gun storage. There is a responsible way & a stupid way. Bad things happen when either is done in a stupid way.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

G39 said:


> It will still void the warranty, but now you are talking a whole different ball game here, cause they are using the same machinery and checks and balances the Big boys are and it's no longer than 'hand-loads'. *They are called 'factory re-loads'*.
> Georgia Arms comes to mind.
> 
> I still would not shoot them in an auto-loader especially if it was my carry piece but would have no problem in a revolver.


I am well aware of this. And when I was reloading, I would wager my loads were quite a bit more concise than just about any factory could produce.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup.
> Definitely he's related to *Win231*.
> 
> Oh, well... Someone else to ignore.
> ...


Funny you should mention this, Steve. I was think the exact same thing about a hour ago. One of the things this site took pride in was the lack of incivility and tactlessness so rampant on a lot of other sites. I suppose it was bound to happen.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> Wow, this thread must of set some sort of record for how fast it went downhill.
> 
> Lot of hostility lately in some of these threads.


You've got that right.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Seems that Win231 and G39 are the only ones on this forum that are not stupid/ignorant..... Sure glad they set us straight....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

mueller said:


> Do you void Glock's waranty by using reloads?
> Thanks Mueller


Well, if the pistol blows up and Glock determines it was the ammo and was reloaded, remanufactured, or handloaded ammunition it will void the warranty. Or at least if Glock decides to void the warranty.

Off their website:

(Note: Use of reloaded, remanufactured, or handloaded ammunition will void the warranty).

Most manufacturers hold the same. I've shot quality remanufactured ammo for quite sometime in both my rifles and pistols and have never had an issue, knock on wood.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Well, if the pistol blows up and Glock determines it was the ammo and was reloaded, remanufactured, or handloaded ammunition it will void the warranty. Or at least if Glock decides to void the warranty.
> 
> Off their website:
> 
> ...


It keeps their lawyers happy. You know... like the labels on gas cans that warn you not to drink the contents.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> It keeps their lawyers happy. You know... like the labels on gas cans that warn you not to drink the contents.


Yes, I agree. I see their position however, because reloads may not meet applicable SAAMI, CIP or NATO standards and could cause death, serious personal injury, or property damage. Ruptured or bad brass would be my main concern by far, followed by overcharging and/or perhaps the wrong powder and improper bullet seating/depth.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Yes, I agree. I see their position however, because reloads may not meet applicable SAAMI, CIP or NATO standards and could cause death, serious personal injury, or property damage. Ruptured or bad brass would be my main concern by far, followed by overcharging and/or perhaps the wrong powder and improper bullet seating/depth.


Yes, you are correct with this. That can happen with new factory ammunition as well but then there is the liability issue falling on the shoulders of the maker. The old adage of Murphy's law rings true in both factory and reloaded ammunition. The positive thing with reloads is that the person doing the reloading can inspect each individual load he creates.


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

I was not being rude or uncivil. I don't how, if you have never reloaded can make a blanket statement that all reloads are junk. Some firearms have issues with different types of factory ammo. There was a person who had his firearm blow up due to a factory load. People make changes to their property, or alter it and voids their warranty.....it is their business.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

G39 said:


> @desertman,
> 
> Precisely ! How bad can some re-loaders be, well one of the indoors ranges I use on occasion just had their insurance rate jump by over 25%, so guess what, no more ball ammo of any kind allowed unless you buy it from them because people where sneaking in reloads.
> And the only people I know who reload for precision are competitor shooters all the rest I've ever met reload trying to save money.
> ...


change venue s then. I will not support being bullie d into buying a ranges overpriced ammo. I buy my factory new ammo on line


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

play nice guys!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Folks, if someone is repeatedly being insulting and using personal attacks, just report them and let the Mods handle it.

Along the same lines, let's not poke other members just to see them squirm, or deprecate them by association.

If you disagree with someone's opinion/position, that's fine; attack the argument/reasoning, not the person.


----------

